# Burnsville, NC--JoJo, Male, 3 years old, Blind in Left Eye



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi to all. I work at the Yancey Humane Society in Burnsville, NC. We rescued this guy from very small neighboring shelter where he was scheduled to be PTS for space issues.

He is PB as far as I can tell, incredibly handsome. Very smart and social. I picked him up on Wednesday. He will not be PTS in my shelter for time or space. But I wanted to get his picture out there in case anyone was interested. He is supposedly three years old, but acts and looks younger to me. He was owner relinquished to the other shelter because he chases cars (supposedly...) They claim that he was blind in the one eye when they adopted him from a shelter a year ago, but they lied about the shelter they alledgedly got him from and he is not chipped which leads me to believe that he did not come from a shelter at all. He is probably 80 pounds.

Our shelter is open from 12-5 on every day except Sunday and Wednesday. We close at 4 on Saturdays. You can see JoJo on our petfinder site.

Have a great holiday weekend!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Burnsville, NC | JoJo


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh I do hope he finds a wonderful forever home ASAP.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Bumping JoJo. He is still at the shelter. He will NOT be PTS at our shelter, but he is getting restless in the kennel. He needs to be in someone's home getting lots of loving 

Update about the eye. We took him to the vet who said that the eye does not seem to be causing pain at this point. It might possibly need to be removed at a later date. Our shelter director says we will have it removed if it will help with his adoption. We are thinking that the idea of having surgery in the future is off-putting to some people. 

So share him around if you will and can do so. I put him on the German Shepoherd Community FB page, but you can only list it on the "posts by others" section and there are so many posts that it has dropped off the page almost instantly.

Thanks for trying to help!!


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Just shared on my FB page. I live in California but used to live in NC. I'm at Tarheel too  Hopefully this guy will find a home soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

is he a pb gsd? and if so can you tell if he is working or more showline line. how is he around cats and other dogs? tks


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm REAL close to Burnsville, like one hour drive. I'm in the market too. I looked at JoJo earlier, but the eye thing kinda put me off. If the eye is removed I'm willing to take him in. I just lost my Banjo and I'm looking for a bouncy young male.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Bouncy he certainly is! He is pure bred and not being an expert on these things I would guess he is a working line dog...straight back, etc. He is black and tan. 

The eye is not causing pain at this time, but MIGHT have to be removed in the future. I am going to be at our vet in Asheville tomorrow and I will check on what the cost is to remove it (estimate).


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Well...the good news is that JoJo got adopted today. The bad news is that he went out the door about 15 minutes before brembo called me about him 

I would have loved for a member here to have taken him home so I could have kept up with his life and adventures, but he went to a good home. There was another dog..a shep mix and they got along splendidly in the dog park. The new mom is a ER nurse who has rescued GSDs in the past and is very familiar with the breed. They live on the top of a mountain far from any main roads and have a fenced in yard and doggie door. She works night shift and her husband works day shift so JoJo will never be alone. There are two teenage boys. So I'm happy for him and wish him the best. And I promised brembo I would let him know when the next GSD comes in


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

JoJo was returned for barking. he does bark too. It's because he wants back inside. Once I showed him the doggie door, the barking quit. He's doing a little excitement whining, but otherwise he's a quiet little fellow(for the time being).

He's confident, seems bright and loves to play. I quick tail snatch has him bucking and wrestling in an instant. Good happy bouncy play.

The doggie door has him enthralled. He's in and out every few minutes between flops on the cool tile floor. That kind of freedom must be amazing for a dog that's been in a shelter for right at a month.

He has very primitive obedience, seems to be a vestige of heel and sit in there. He pulls like a sled dog on lead, he sees another dog and he goes into overdrive. MUST. GREET. OTHER. DOG. Even with that, I had a slack leash with 5 mins of easy work.

Oh man, while typing this the dogs have started posturing for play and jumping around. He's gonna learn just how insanely fast Peppy is, the dog is house-fly quick. Shaping up to be a great afternoon and night. Gonna get me a 6 pack of micro-brew, grill some burgers and just chill and read and let the mutts decompress.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Wait, so Brembo did get him after all!? Glad to see this had a happy ending 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

vwitt said:


> Wait, so Brembo did get him after all!? Glad to see this had a happy ending
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, he's here with me. I'm doing some head scratching at the moment trying to figure out why anyone would not want this dog. He's brilliant, just a pleasure to be around. The fact I have the setup for him to be close to me at all times might have something to do with it. He does not like to be separated, I.E. outside while I am inside. No SA that I see when I leave the house however. I had a birthday party to attend yesterday, gone for 5 hours. House was fine, dogs were fine. Not sure everyone understands that when you are home, a GSD needs to be at your side, or underfoot, or in your shirt...whatever works.


----------

